# Psyllium-soluble or insoluble fiber?



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello:I have asked about this on the general self-help group, but the responses were somewhat equivocal.Is the type of fiber in Psyllium predominantly soluble or insoluble?The label says "bulk-forming laxative"The reason I ask is that this OTC preparation does not seem to be working as well as it used to, and I am considering shifting to another type.I am also wondering how FlaxSeed breaks down in the soluble-insoluble dichotomy.Thank you ever so much:-Ira


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiPsyllium is soluble fibre.I've only taken flax seed oil which is good for inflammatory conditions and also constipation. I think that any oils can irritate the digestive tract in some people. Use with care, eat with other foods.Check out Heathers dietwww.firstyearibs.com/day3learn.html


----------

